

Steve Jobs introduced the first Macintosh on January 24, 1984 - tylermauthe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh

======
brudgers
People remember the commercial.

It was two days earlier.

------
orionblastar
Tell us something we don't know. I think anyone on Hacker News worth their
salt knows the entire history of Apple, Steve Jobs, and the Macintosh. But
then maybe 1990's kids won't understand the reference?

~~~
tylermauthe
It was January 24th when I posted, so an anniversary of sorts. A time to
remember is all I suggested.

